# Anyone else having problems with 2.6.4-mm1?

## Abraxas

I've used the last two mm kernels with no problems at all.  I took my .config from 2.6.4-rc2-mm1 and did a "make oldconfig" and there were apparently no new configurations because it didn't offer any changes.  I compiled it with exactly the same options as before and the compile went fine.  When I went to boot though it crashed when looking for the sound card.  I noticed in the changelog that one of the patches was for ALSA so I'm assuming that's what did it.  Is anyone else experiencing a problem with ALSA on the newest mm kernel?  Should I report it as a bug?  I've made bug reports before but never on the kernel so I'm not quite sure if there is an etiquette I must follow.  Also what other steps should I take?  The only other thing I could think of to do now was to turn on frame-pointers and compile it again.

----------

## iBormuth

In my case 2.6.4-rc2-mm1 works perfectly with ALSA and the onboard 82440MX AC'97 Audio Controller. No special configuration just make oldconfig.

----------

## b-llwyd

I also had crashes/errors at boot with 2.6.4-mm1 after an "oldconfig". Somewhere in the last screen of text I  received before it froze, I noticed the word "preempt", so I removed "Processor types and features-->Preemptible kernel" from the config and compiled again. It starts now, atleast. Hmm...come to think of it, I also removed "elevator=cfq" from my grub config. Feel free to experiment  :Wink: 

----------

## Epyon

I had problems with alsa in 2.6.4-rc2-mm1 but it seems to be working fine in 2.6.4-mm1.

----------

## HardenCoonor

I also had problems with the 2.6.4-mm1 version of the kernel, i guess it had somethin to do with the scheduler/preemptible kernel. May have happened right after initialising the soundcard(ALSA compiled into kernel). 

Unfortunately, the error messages come to fast, had them twice before switching to vanilla 2.6.4(no errors there), and did reboot quite early.

Never had an issue like this with 2.6.4-rc#-mm# or the mm-versions of the other 2.6 kernels.

----------

## Lemma

I had the kernel come craching on me at first, but as I disabled the preemp it is booting fine. When it did crach, it did it rather late in the process, close to acrivating the ALSA...

----------

## nerdbert

has anybody tried mm2 yet? Have they fixed the preempt related crash?

----------

## Abraxas

I am now using 2.6.5-rc1-mm1 without any problems so whatever the issue was it seems to be fixed.

----------

## Lemma

 *nerdbert wrote:*   

> has anybody tried mm2 yet? Have they fixed the preempt related crash?

 I'm running mm2 with preemtive enabled and no trouble so far (so I guess it is fixed).

----------

## nerdbert

yeah, they fixed preempt and introduced a new bug related to nvidia.o. 

I guess that's the price someone has to pay if he insists on updating whenever a new minor-minor-pre-release comes out   :Wink: 

----------

